# There's a deer in the road...no there's not!



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

My husband, still sick, but feeling a little better decided to treat us to red lobster this eve. After dinner we decided to take our girls to Sharon Ave to see the wonderful christmas display. Anyway, on our way there the road veirs to the right quickly. You can either go straight up a large hill or vier right. As we went right, from the very back seat of our van, we hear my 7 yr old daughter yell "there's a deer! It's right in the middle of the road." My husband replys with "NO there's not!" Demanding she is right she says "yes there is! It's right in the middle of the road!" So we quickly stop, turn around and go up the hill. Just as we turned to go up the hill sure enough there was a deer and not just 1 but 3 deer.

Now you have got to be kidding me. We spent hours on end in the woods not seeing a thing and here we are on sharon ave in the middle of zanesville just a hill up from downtown and there are 3 deer. 

Just thought I'd sahre our story. It was a fun, adventurous night. We had a great dinner, saw some deer and took in some christmas lights.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Just a teaser, our backyard last feb...


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

ahhh man you're killing me! LOL TY for sharing.


----------



## jason454ci (Dec 27, 2005)

I see tons of deer here in town. Getting to be way to many of them thats for sure.


----------

